# Two bed plus Condo KL area



## jamesdkearns (Apr 17, 2013)

I arrive 10 May in KL. Need a fully furnished with A/C , two bed plus, within 1km of transport. Budget RM1200 approx. Will pay a year in advance in cash for a good deal. Jamesdkearns AT gmail ASAP

Sent from my GT-S5830 using Expat Forum


----------

